# Thing are changing?



## FUM (Feb 20, 2010)

Did the home page change or did I hit some button (unknowley)to change the page? Darn PC,s.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree FUM.  Hard to get used to.  Seems everything is being "centered" on the page.


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

New format...i like!


----------



## kaotik (Feb 20, 2010)

i don't mind the new centered look of the site.. but wow, search is even more horrible now than it was before (and that's saying a lot)

i used to be able to find stuff alright if i went advanced and 'search titles only'.. now that's even poor. 
i wasn't finding what i was looking for, so tested search for 'weed', and 'hermie', should net alright results eh?.. nope.. got 1 result for each   :holysheep: :huh: 
i don't know why the search is effected, but seems to be.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

I find it harder to read personally...not trying to complain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2010)

Did we fix something,, that wasnt broken??


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 20, 2010)

Yo Ho Ho N,

   Hey there friends, fam, gluttons, and heads alike. We are indeed making changes. MarP has been looking into the idea of deleting garbage that all would agree is just that, Garbage. We need to clean it all up, so it will be smoother, faster, easier, and friendly to all who venture here. We may even change servers, it's up to MarP.

 You will see changes and maybe even a touch of down time, but MarP has made himself clear. This site is for all to enjoy, and that means the experience of being here, and enjoying a smooth running site is an absolute.

 To that end then yes we can expect to see the site morphing into MarP's desire.

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

KK, mucho respekt as always, and hope you are well brother, And thanks for dropping in. Don't mean to sound negative, but is the centering part of the process? It really kinda sucks! :giggle:  

Well, MarP's our guy, so what ever he wants we'll adapt to...


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 20, 2010)

like most things, we will get use to it, 
we probably wont remember the old way in due time.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i don't mind the new centered look of the site.. but wow, search is even more horrible now than it was before (and that's saying a lot)
> 
> i used to be able to find stuff alright if i went advanced and 'search titles only'.. now that's even poor.
> i wasn't finding what i was looking for, so tested search for 'weed', and 'hermie', should net alright results eh?.. nope.. got 1 result for each
> i don't know why the search is effected, but seems to be.


 
In both the simple and advanced searches, if you surround the word you are looking for with quotes like: "this" , you'll find that it works much, much better.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 20, 2010)

And I thot it was my computer that was messing up.....

thanks for the heads up KK.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Ho N,
> 
> Hey there friends, fam, gluttons, and heads alike. We are indeed making changes. MarP has been looking into the idea of deleting garbage that all would agree is just that, Garbage. We need to clean it all up, so it will be smoother, faster, easier, and friendly to all who venture here. We may even change servers, it's up to MarP.
> 
> ...


 
What type of things are you referring to as "Garbage"? Things like that ridiculous, bandwidth wasting, storage wasting, childish one word thread with the zillion one word posts? That one would be more appropriate on a site for children, IMHO. I mean, what's it value? Nada! It's just silly. Is that one of the items of "Garbage" that you're getting rid of? If so, great! (If one of the 20 people who post in that stupid thread gets upset at me for saying so, get over it. It is stupid) How about if the site is trimmed down to only weed posts? I think that would be a great idea. Ditch all the other junk and the kiddies games. Make it truly a weed site for adults who really want to learn about weed and how to grow it. Let the people who want to play games and make little one word posts go do it on someone else's dime. (God, I can already hear the rants coming)


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> What type of things are you referring to as "Garbage"? Things like that ridiculous, bandwidth wasting, storage wasting, childish one word thread with the zillion one word posts? That one would be more appropriate on a site for children, IMHO. I mean, what's it value? Nada! It's just silly. Is that one of the items of "Garbage" that you're getting rid of? If so, great! (If one of the 20 people who post in that stupid thread gets upset at me for saying so, get over it. It is stupid) How about if the site is trimmed down to only weed posts? I think that would be a great idea. Ditch all the other junk and the kiddies games. Make it truly a weed site for adults who really want to learn about weed and how to grow it. Let the people who want to play games and make little one word posts go do it on someone else's dime. (God, I can already hear the rants coming)



:spit:  Tell us how you really feel?    No rants here, even if I may feel differently.  

I don't think I notice what y'all are refering to.  I may have to move my eyes a bit more from left to right...is that what ya'll mean?  

*Edited to add- do we really need an arcade?  I don't think anyone plays it...hell I dont even know if the thing still works or not..*


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah the search feature is definitely messed up now. I always do advanced search and "search titles only" but to no avail. This part definitely needs to be fixed 

And I agree the arcade is a major waste of space. Lot's of better free online arcade websites.

addictinggames.com - there ya go.

I actually didn't even notice the 'centering' but now that I am aware of it- my eye follows the left side margin lol


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 20, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> What type of things are you referring to as "Garbage"? Things like that ridiculous, bandwidth wasting, storage wasting, childish one word thread with the zillion one word posts? That one would be more appropriate on a site for children, IMHO. I mean, what's it value? Nada! It's just silly. Is that one of the items of "Garbage" that you're getting rid of? If so, great! (If one of the 20 people who post in that stupid thread gets upset at me for saying so, get over it. It is stupid) How about if the site is trimmed down to only weed posts? I think that would be a great idea. Ditch all the other junk and the kiddies games. Make it truly a weed site for adults who really want to learn about weed and how to grow it. Let the people who want to play games and make little one word posts go do it on someone else's dime. (God, I can already hear the rants coming)



It would be cool to be part of a community again that just happens to also grow.  Please point me in that direction if this aint that place anymore.  One mans trash is another mans treasure.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> It would be cool to be part of a community again that just happens to also grow. Please point me in that direction if this aint that place anymore. One mans trash is another mans treasure.


 
I'm sure there must be a site called "Arcade Passion" or "One Word Posts Passion" somewhere. I just checked, this one is still called "Marijuana Passion". (Just finding some humor in it) Hey, as with everyone's posts, mine was a reflection of my own feelings. I think it would be great to have this place be nothing but marijuana talk. A growers paradise. No baloney inter-spaced with the main topic. Again, just my own feelings.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 20, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> I'm sure there must be a site called "Arcade Passion" or "One Word Posts Passion" somewhere. I just checked, this one is still called "Marijuana Passion". (Just finding some humor in it) Hey, as with everyone's posts, mine was a reflection of my own feelings. I think it would be great to have this place be nothing but marijuana talk. A growers paradise. No baloney inter-spaced with the main topic. Again, just my own feelings.



I would normally agree, but then this place would be just like rollitup, grass city, etc. And those places suck. So if that is what you are looking for PieRsquare- head right over to one of the previously mentioned sites.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Yeah the search feature is definitely messed up now. I always do advanced search and "search titles only" but to no avail.


 
Try again with quotes around the word or phrase you're searching for. PM me if you need more info on it. I'd be glad to help you.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> I would normally agree, but then this place would be just like rollitup, grass city, etc. And those places suck. So if that is what you are looking for PieRsquare- head right over to one of the previously mentioned sites.


Well, it seems like the owner of this site might be agreeing with what I've said, so perhaps it's you who should find the door...no offence meant.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 20, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Well, it seems like the owner of this site might be agreeing with what I've said, so perhaps it's you who should find the door...no offence meant.



If it comes down to that, I would be happy to find the door.

And the search feature never use to need quotes, so maybe that part should be left alone.

Also, it is offense. If you need help with future spelling please PM me. I'd be glad to help you.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

The way to search the site is to use google :hubba:.  If you go to advanced search on google, you can specify the domain (marijuanapassion.com) to search.

This has been a public service announcement.  Please return to your regularly scheduled illegal activities.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeppers,

    You guys are all correct. We are getting rid of things that are just plain foolish. There is too much stuff here that is in no way related to what the original dream of this site was.

 We just started asking ourselves what are we all about here ? The answer just kinda jumped up and bit our butts. 

The fact is this site is all about;

1. Sharing, not taking. 
2. Teaching, not squelching
3. Showing, not hiding
4. Encouraging, not tearing down
5. Being up front, not hiding
6. Uplifting, not destroying

 So with those thoughts in mind,  we are committed to sticking with our favorite subject. The Growing and Cultivation of Marijuana, and all the fine points concerning the further work with it.

 The trash that we will be sweeping away will be very obvious to all. Garbage is just that,  garbage. 

 Posts will stick to the subject, and anything in the coffee table that is designed to tear down will just go away. We are all about lifting one another, doing right by one another, and exercising patience as all good heads usually try to do.

 I'm sure you guys can see where we are trying to get with the site, and now we likely will be getting a much better server to boot. 

 A healthy shared vision of this site,  might be the idea that this site is very akin to a living library as there is always someone here that is willing to help someone else should a growing question be asked.

 I am not especially into hydro, I like soil, so that is a area that I'm fairly good at, and in truth again there will surly be someone around who can,  and will give an intelligent answer should a question pop.

 Pics are great to enjoy for all involved here. I also understand that folks can,  and do find themselves with a following which is all good, and cool,  as long as we don't degrade ourselves back down to a level where we start tearing away at someone cause maybe they said something that we don't like. 

 As a whole, we are all above that sorta garbage,  and that indeed is some of what will be disappearing fast.

I'm excited, that the site is growing, but it's all of you guys that make the site what it really is. 

 I get lots of private Pm's from guests and members alike that speak of how wonderful someone was that helped with a snag that they had in their grow, and don't think that anyone here is above asking for some help or advice now and again, cause I'm here to tell you that I goof up with the best of them, and can pooch something in record time.

The asking, the answers, the sharing real time pics, the hurts, the huzzahs are what we are all about here. It's called reality, and even though we all like to escape now and again, we all have a commonality here, we like good smoke, and growing it too. 

 I would like to pass on something that I believe is good medicine for all here. Take many moments out of your day to laugh, Share many a good word to all that hear you, and try to pull off at least one good deed a day that no-one is aware of but you. Then,  when you have the chance to burn one, reflect on the day, and see yourself get healthier by the moment, physically, spiritually, and mentally.

Fair warning though, folks will tend to start to want to congregate around you to feed off of your own joy, you must teach them how to feed themselves, or you will be consumed...That's truth...


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 20, 2010)

Now now, no need to let the blood pressure rise  

The original virtues of the site are morphing so it seems.

The Coffee Table is needed Pie, it is a general all come and go mixing banter, including the so called childish 1 worders.

Its like a casual rubbing of shoulders just letting others know who is in as they roam the forum.

Then again, I remember telling you this exact same thing in the past  

No rant, just saying hello everyone 

eace:


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> If it comes down to that, I would be happy to find the door.
> 
> And the search feature never use to need quotes, so maybe that part should be left alone.
> 
> Also, it is offense. If you need help with future spelling please PM me. I'd be glad to help you.


A spelling flame on this site? Please, don't make me laugh. If a spelling flame is all you have, then you should just be quiet.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

Right arm, Hippy :headbang2:  Ooops, left arm Hippy   You too, KK!

Change is inevitable.  Except for the vending machine.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Now now, no need to let the blood pressure rise
> 
> The original virtues of the site are morphing so it seems.
> 
> ...


I've never said a word about the Coffee Table. The childish one word posts are just that; childish. As for what you've said to me in the past, I couldn't care less. I don't pay attention to what you say. I've read enough of your posts to think of you as nothing more than a control freak who likes to make petty comments to anyone you happen to disagree with. You can leave me alone now. I'll put you on my ignore list so I don't have to suffer with your pettiness.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> I've never said a word about the Coffee Table. The childish one word posts are just that; childish. As for what you've said to me in the past, I couldn't care less. I don't pay attention to what you say.



Here's an idea - start your own site, PR!  By the way, many of us enjoy Hippy's posts - he's our friend .


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

I really wish people would use the awesome highly underated ignore button...


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Here's an idea - start your own site, PR! By the way, many of us enjoy Hippy's posts - he's our friend .


I'll stay or leave at my own direction. Many here don't like HIE too. You just happen to be one who does. Obviously, you're not someone he's attacked....yet. btw, I own several net sites and have for years. Thanks for asking. How many do you own?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I really wish people would use the awesome highly underated ignore button...



That's no fun, 2dog!


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I really wish people would use the awesome highly underated ignore button...


I'm loading mine up! Great idea!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> I'll stay or leave at my own direction. Many here don't like HIE too. You just happen to be one who does. Obviously, you're not someone he's attacked....yet. btw, I own several net sites and have for years. Thanks for asking. How many do you own?



 None!  But I don't care to impose my views on the world :hubba:.  If I did, I wouldn't do it with websites :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

well then I am gonna put on my tin hat and stay out of the fire while smoking a joint :48:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 20, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> A spelling flame on this site? Please, don't make me laugh. If a spelling flame is all you have, then you should just be quiet.



:laugh: sometimes you have to work with what you got


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> :laugh: sometimes you have to work with what you got


i unnrstan wat u meen noone spelz prfkly al da tyme puntyouasion iz on fo mi prubms


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 20, 2010)

Yo Ho Ho N,

  Hey there Hippy, Hows the brother doing ? Blood pressure ? You crack me up bro, I'm fine dude.

Maybe I wasn't being very clear on what I was saying seeing as how I am kinda laid back and try to just be mellow, but let's try this again;

What is truly morphing,  is the idea that a sharp tongue, or fingers if you will,  won't be tolerated even in the coffee table.

 Anything that tears someone down will not be put up with, enough is just enough, I like most everyone here, but for those that I don't care for, I just stay away from them. I don't feel the need to go and keep up a constant barrage of crapola just cause I can.

This is not productive to the community as a whole, in fact it is rather akin to a nasty cancer that ought to be excised.

 There was over 7 thousand hits here today alone, and as of right this minute. That is why we won't allow tearing down any longer. we are in the pos, not the neg.

and there it is. Choice belongs to you everyone here, if you should wish to be destructive then I say perhaps you should bust a move to some other site of learning and growing.

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 20, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Many here don't like HIE too.


 
I have a bit of news for you sPie.

I dont give a frigs leaf who likes me or who does not.

I am honest and I am myself.

What I type is from me, me alone, just how I see it, just my thoughts.

Never meant to hurt or harm.

Shame were not all so honest eh?

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 20, 2010)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> What is truly morphing, is the idea that a sharp tongue, or fingers if you will, won't be tolerated even in the coffee table.


 
I never suggested otherwise KK 

I agree, the whole thing across the board.

Salutations into my eyeline KK, I wish you well in your journey  

eace:


----------



## kaotik (Feb 20, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> What type of things are you referring to as "Garbage"? Things like that ridiculous, bandwidth wasting, storage wasting, childish one word thread with the zillion one word posts? That one would be more appropriate on a site for children, IMHO. I mean, what's it value? Nada! It's just silly. Is that one of the items of "Garbage" that you're getting rid of? If so, great! (If one of the 20 people who post in that stupid thread gets upset at me for saying so, get over it. It is stupid) How about if the site is trimmed down to only weed posts? I think that would be a great idea. Ditch all the other junk and the kiddies games. Make it truly a weed site for adults who really want to learn about weed and how to grow it. Let the people who want to play games and make little one word posts go do it on someone else's dime. (God, I can already hear the rants coming)


 
i dunno man.. i mentioned this in one of those childish game threads, but i honestly feel the games here make this place more of a community.
 without them, i feel marijuana passion just becomes another place you go to once in a while to get info when you need help.

but whatever happens happens, change is inevitable (for better or for worse)
not my call. i'll abide by the new rules or leave if they don't suite me, but that's my $0.02 about the 'silly' games and non-MJ chats.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope the "coffee table" doesn't go away but it seems to create work for Mods. I wish we had a chat room and like others have mentioned, a great search feature.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

I think we should settle this with a game of horseshoes and a big cooler fulla beer.  I don't have enough mj to get everyone high cause Ima piker here - step up if you do!


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 20, 2010)

Yo Ho Ho N,

   I like the coffee table too, and I think that maybe Hippy is sorta on to something there. I think it's ok to rub fenders in a fun race, part of the sport, sometimes it's chasing after the laughter even more so than the trying to win.

BUT, it's when we allow ourselves to slip into that skin that is no longer being productive, not even funny, or fun, just out right nasty that should be done away with.

 I have to believe in my heart that everyone here understands this idea very well. I for one would rather fill my remaining days with joy, laughter, even a little funnin with a friend, then fuss over a bad day, or rip someone just cause I'm hurting at that moment. 

  Indeed,  I dare any of you to say to me,  here and now that you wouldn't want to share great laughter and a hoober on a pretty summer day with a good friend, even if you were sorta on the outs with that person, I mean come on, let's get real with it.

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Indeed,  I dare any of you to say to me,  here and now that you wouldn't want to share great laughter and a hoober on a pretty summer day with a good friend, even if you were sorta on the outs with that person, I mean come on, let's get real with it.
> 
> ...




Yee haaa!  Sunny or rain, winter or summer, no matter!  Let's all go to.... ummmmm nvthis' house!


----------



## BBFan (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Hippy!  Long time no speak my friend!  Hope all is well.

Good point kaotik!  Change is inevitable.  And with change, growth.

Thanks MarP and the mods here for a great site!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

KK bro, I think it's a winning plan. I also have every confidence the mods will take care to keep the friendliness and tight community feel of MP. And though some of the 'one word' threads have brought hours of enjoyment to various folks over times, they too have run their course. Besides, I doubt anyone has ever actually gone through and read the thousands of one word posts for it's historic virtue/value 

Occasional taking out of the garbage is completely necessary, no doubt, and I commend you all for taking on that lumbering project.

I don't mean to flame or be negative, but could we start right here?



			
				PieRsquare said:
			
		

> If a spelling flame is all you have, then you should just be quiet.


 


			
				PieRsquare said:
			
		

> (God, I can already hear the rants coming)


 


			
				PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Many here don't like HIE too. You just happen to be one who does. Obviously, you're not someone he's attacked....yet.


 


			
				PieRsquare said:
			
		

> As for what you've said to me in the past, I couldn't care less. I don't pay attention to what you say. I've read enough of your posts to think of you as nothing more than a control freak who likes to make petty comments to anyone you happen to disagree with. You can leave me alone now. I'll put you on my ignore list so I don't have to suffer with your pettiness.


 
Seems to me that with everything you are saying, the above is nothing more than a thumb in the collective MP eyeball.

~NV


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 20, 2010)

Yo Art,

   Did I just hear someone say "Roadtrip" ??

LOL, I'm so ready, where is the next smoke meet going to occur. ?? Oh, High Times where are you when we need a good contest and a smoke off.LOL :rofl: 

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Art,
> 
> Did I just hear someone say "Roadtrip" ??
> 
> ...



Bring yo horseshoes, KK :hubba:.  We're on our way, nv!  No matter we don't know where you live!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 20, 2010)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Ho N,
> 
> I like the coffee table too, and I think that maybe Hippy is sorta on to something there. I think it's ok to rub fenders in a fun race, part of the sport, sometimes it's chasing after the laughter even more so than the trying to win.
> 
> ...


 
I love the way you compose KK.

We are similar, you write beautifully in your way of informing and follow ups.

You are a good person inside, its not a seen thing, its a feel thing as some people come into your thought pattern.

eace:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Bring yo horseshoes, KK :hubba:. We're on our way, nv! No matter we don't know where you live!


 
Just follow the shadow of the condos Art, you'll be here in no time!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Just follow the shadow of the condos Art, you'll be here in no time!



I see 'em, nv .  What's for dinner?  Tacos?  I love tacos :hubba:  Hold the guac!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I see 'em, nv . What's for dinner? Tacos? I love tacos :hubba: Hold the guac!


 
Haha! It's spaghetti. But I'll still hold the guac...


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 20, 2010)

Yo Ho Ho N,

   See now that's what I'm talking about, most everyone can enjoy some good funnin, as long as it don't hurt ya know.

 I would love to smoke with most all of ya, I think about the fun , and the good laughter that is almost guarenteed to happen. 


 It's like this,

    At the crack of dawn there is always someone that has to get up almost while it is still dark,  and they gotta start crowing ya know.

 I say shoot the buzzard, have a wake and bake,  enjoy your freshly killed breakfast,  and we go from there. 

  Should SmokinMom show up,  we all gotta be respectful, but I can just see that the chase would be on. LOL.

 Now you got the older farts over in the corner planning all sorts of devious pranks, and the younger males all acting like young bucks going at each other with them sharp antlers like they gotta be the top doggie. 

You got your more feminine ones watching it all unfold and just laughing at us all, cause come on and admit it 300 guys in shorts will chase a half crazed kangaroo rat across a desert just for kicks. LOL. I know I saw it while I was in the service. LMAO

 and there it is, life can be a great joke and in general I love it all. 
  Here's that weird bit of music, that just sums it all up for me, hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7ZUHbLHMBs

 LOL :rofl: just trippen with ya.

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Art, I got plenty of herb for everyone, but you gotta bring the vodka


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

Gee, guac on spaghetti... Imagine my non-surprsise, nv lmao.  No bean sprouts on the spaghetti, either, please .  Vodka on me - you want it uncut at 90% alcohol right out of the still or you want the watered down piker stuff? 

Over!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

Naw man, just want the bottles!:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Naw man, just want the bottles!:hubba:



Roger that but I want tacos :hubba:.  Hold the guac!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 20, 2010)

Smokey bear walkin out the backdoor.

eace:

:tokie:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Smokey bear walkin out the backdoor.
> 
> eace:
> 
> :tokie:



What - you don't like guac on your tacos, either?  Those Caleeeforyans, huh?  And those bean sprouts!  Can I get a sammich without bean sprouts, please


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

Froz pizza anyone?  Heated up of course.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL,

   Hey Quac with kief added, HMMmmm that could work if it was ground very, very, well, but what would it do to the taste. ?  I got it figured out, Tabasco sause. voila magnifique.

:48:

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Art, what kinda tacos you like? Are you the crunchy shell/meat/cheese/lettuce/tomato/sour cream/taco bell type? Or the steamed tortilla/meat/cilantro/onion/salsa/cabbage/lime/momma's kitchen type?

Gotta know before ya get here:confused2: 

Hey KK, SM says she's only coming out if there's body shots????


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> LOL,
> 
> Hey Quac with kief added, HMMmmm that could work if it was ground very, very, well, but what would it do to the taste. ?  I got it figured out, Tabasco sause. voila magnifique.
> 
> ...



And that color!  Yuch!  But I'll be the first to choke it down if it has kief, KK :hubba:.

Frozen pizza works for me Smom!  Hold the guac, please :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Art, what kinda tacos you like? Are you the crunchy shell/meat/cheese/lettuce/tomato/sour cream/taco bell type? Or the steamed tortilla/meat/cilantro/onion/salsa/cabbage/lime/momma's kitchen type?
> 
> Gotta know before ya get here:confused2:
> 
> Hey KK, SM says she's only coming out if there's body shots????



We'll just run up to the local taco bell, nv .  After we smoke a few bowls


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

I have never tasted an avocado.  It just skeeves me.  I probably never will.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I have never tasted an avocado. It just skeeves me. I probably never will.


 
Yer not missing anything. It tastes like the fat off a Texas grilled t-bone.. Only better. YUCK!:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Yer not missing anything. It tastes like the fat off a Texas grilled t-bone.. Only better. YUCK!:rofl:



Green + mushy = No way!!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Green + mushy = No way!!


 
Well, when you put it like that!... Guess I know exactly what you mean. Green tea ice cream was the worst invention ever concocted


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey mom, is that you in your avi? 'Cause I gotta say, that's pretty funny right there


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 20, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Hippy! Long time no speak my friend! Hope all is well.


 
Hey BB 

Heartfelt hopes you have good smiles your end too.

eace:


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry everyone. The centered thingy was not on purpose. I made a mistake when adding Subcool's banner and link and forgot a closing tag. It should be fix now.

And things ARE changing! We will give you a heads up in the coming weeks.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 21, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Yer not missing anything. It tastes like the fat off a Texas grilled t-bone.. Only better. YUCK!:rofl:


 

I love the fat on my T-bone.:yay:


----------



## IRISH (Feb 21, 2010)

ain't nothing but a chicken wing, MarP. lol...

Guac? nooo. heck nooooo. i'll have a hot ham & sheese sammy please. toasted, if not a prob?. lol...

too much 'stuff in the way for me to see the shadows bro...

hey piesr. who peeed in your cheerios bro? shake it off man. grow it, and show it brother. growit, and show it...peace, Irish...

been awhile here also Hippy. ...one love brother.(well, three if'n i count the dog, and 'ol lady)...lol...Peace my brother, Irish...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 21, 2010)

heres an idea...how about we delete the entire coffee table once per month. this will give us much needed bandwidth...i think this is a great idea...if theres something worthy in there, then leave that up to the mods to put it in a proper tag, before deletion?...

just throwing an idea out there bros'. if you think about it, it's really a good idea. no?...Irish...


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 21, 2010)

It's not really the "text" posts that take up much of the space but rather the thousands of pictures.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 21, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Well, when you put it like that!... Guess I know exactly what you mean. Green tea ice cream was the worst invention ever concocted


are you serious ??somebody actually made green tea ice cream ???that almost makes me angry it's so gross. has anyone ever tasted raw ginger ???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 21, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> hey piesr. who peeed in your cheerios bro? ...


what !!!!!! first i find out they make green tea ice cream and now there's pee flavored cheerios ?...whats this world comming to?


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 21, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I have never tasted an avocado. It just skeeves me. I probably never will.


"Those who never try a taste, make Chefs a waste". Something the Chef I used to prep for used to say... In just one year, 130,000 tons of avocado are imported into the USA from Mexico and more than 60,000 acres of avocados are grown in only California each year. High avocado intake has been shown to have an effect on blood serum cholesterol levels. Specifically, after a seven-day diet rich in avocados, hypercholesterolemia patients showed a 17% decrease in total serum cholesterol levels. These subjects also showed a 22% decrease in both LDL (bad cholesterol) and triglyceride levels and 11% increase in HDL (good cholesterol) levels. Avocado is a prime ingredient in sushi throughout the world. In health clubs and restaurants, it's served in huge amounts. Give it a try SM! You might love it! I like to eat them by just cutting them in half and putting a tablespoon of Mayo in the seed cavity. I just wish they weren't so expensive! btw, what's the word "skeeves" mean? I can tell it's negative by it's usage in context, but I've never seen the word used like that.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

I love avacados...they arent mushy unless they are overripe and or you mush them...a club sandwhich w avocado in it is like heaven....so creamy. plus how does someone not like guacamole? hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 21, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> "Those who never try a taste, make Chefs a waste". Something the Chef I used to prep for used to say... In just one year, 130,000 tons of avocado are imported into the USA from Mexico and more than 60,000 acres of avocados are grown in only California each year. High avocado intake has been shown to have an effect on blood serum cholesterol levels. ...



Good evening to ya, PR .  No sale on the avacado/guac here .  That's an old trick - they always tell you stuff that tastes bad is good for you!  :hubba:  And that color is ... unnatural, yep


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 21, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Good evening to ya, PR . No sale on the avocado/guac here . That's an old trick - they always tell you stuff that tastes bad is good for you!  And that color is ... unnatural, yep


You must really hate lettuce! All that green! And spring onions, leeks, limes, cabbage, and, and, and...   That's what makes the world go round! If everyone liked the exact same things, the world would be a boring place! The less you eat, the more there is left for me!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 21, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> You must really hate lettuce! All that green! And spring onions, leeks, limes, cabbage, and, and, and...   That's what makes the world go round! If everyone liked the exact same things, the world would be a boring place! The less you eat, the more there is left for me!



lettuce - love it 
spring onions - any kind of onions - love it 
leeks - love them 
limes - great with vodka and coronas!
cabbage - yuck - rabbit food!

Moving on to purple...
eggplant - yuck.  Mushy, tasteless purple food?  Pass 

You also have all of my shares of anything seafood!  All of it!  Yuck yuck yuck

Other than that, I'll eat most stuff lmao.  As long as it's chicken, beef or pork and doesn't look like what it used to be :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

isnt it crazy how different humans taste buds all are? I love grilled eggplant so good..


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 21, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> isn't it crazy how different humans taste buds all are? I love grilled eggplant so good..


Did you know that pound for pound, eggplant has the same iron in it that calf's liver does? It's very good for you and has none of the bad things in it. Good for you!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought I didn't like egg plant until my daughter made it into some lasagna once...I loved it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2010)

I love eggplant parm...mmmm.

As for stuff I don't like...

onions
peppers
olives
mayo
sour cream
cottage cheese
cream cheese (don't like cheese cake either )

Oh I'm sure there's more..lol.

For the record, I love broccoli and squash.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 21, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> isn't it crazy how different humans taste buds all are? I love grilled eggplant so good..


It's not only humans either...I have a cat who gets a treat of milk each evening. Only a couple of tablespoons, but it's very important to him and he yells for it every day at 6pm. If the milk is any type except 2%, he'll sniff it and walk away from it. I've tried whole milk, 1% and skim. He won't touch them. Also, if the milk is more than 4 days old, he'll sniff it and walk away from it. Is that weird or what? My fridge holds 34-36 degrees, but I guess the milk changes just enough for him to tell after 4 days.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Did you know that pound for pound, eggplant has the same iron in it that calf's liver does? It's very good for you and has none of the bad things in it. Good for you!


 
I didnt know that!!! see they should teach kids these fun crazy facts instead of just saying eat your veggies they make you strong..I would have loved being taught things like that in school health class..ty


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 22, 2010)

I think eggplant LOOKS cool....


----------



## nvthis (Feb 22, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> As for stuff I don't like...
> 
> onions
> peppers
> ...


 
That's just wrong!!  I think you may have killed an entire food group in there SM... 



			
				2dog said:
			
		

> they should teach kids these fun crazy facts instead of just saying eat your veggies they make you strong..I would have loved being taught things like that in school health class


 
Then we offer them the same old low density, low brix crap they have learned to hate in the first place!:ignore:


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 22, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I didnt know that!!! see they should teach kids these fun crazy facts instead of just saying eat your veggies they make you strong..I would have loved being taught things like that in school health class..ty


 
Ok, then I'll tell you another! Peppers. Those that are hot, mild or have no heat at all. All the colors! They are just loaded with everything that's good for you! If you lived off of fish, eggplant, tofu and various peppers, you'd be more healthy than about 90% of the planet. I could give you a zillion recipes for those items in different combinations. Other items that are common in Asian foods are garlic, ginger and rice. Each has it's benefits and none, done in moderation are bad for you. Combined, they're very, very tasty too, if you prepare them right. Diets with a bunch of meat in them are very bad for your body. A little meat...is good! As long as it's not soaked in it's own juices for very long while cooking. Extremely high heat, very little oil and a good mix of veggies will make almost everyone happy. The meat is just a little more flavoring, just as the ginger and garlic are! One of the best things about Asian cooking is that it is so pretty! Every color under the sun! With this type of eating, you taste the food and seasonings, not a bunch of grease. Eating is a small part of my life, but I try to make it as good as possible.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

well last nigh due to an accident we had meatless spaghetti and it was pretty good..garlic, onions, stewed tomatoes...over angel pasta..I love asian brocoli!


----------

